# Marcel van den Eynde verstorben



## Anglerboard-Team (29. Mai 2008)

Heute Nachmittag übermittelten uns die Kollegen von
www.matchangler.de die traurige Meldung, dass Marcel van den Eynde gestern Abend verstarb. 

Unser Mitgefühl gilt in diesen Stunden Marcels Angehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Marcel van den Eynde verstorben*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid allen Angehörigen und Freunden


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Marcel van den Eynde verstorben*

Auch in diesem Forum Beileid und viel Kraft von mir und unseren Stippteam an Familie und Angehörige!


----------

